#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Что слышно о Чёрной Короне?

## Тендзин Кюнзанг

Здравствуйте, форумчане!  :Smilie:  Кто-нибудь знает, как там дела с Чёрной Короной? Я слышал, что были суды по поводу Румтека, которые мы выиграли, но, говорят, это информация годичной давности. А когда мы можем ожидать передачу Короны Его Святейшеству Гьялве Тринлей Тхайе Дордже Ринпоче? И что там с сорванной печатью на коробке, где хранилась Корона, и с рубином?..

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

И тебя вылечат. И меня вылечат.  :Smilie:

----------

andykh (19.06.2009), Dorje Dugarov (25.06.2009), Eshe Drug (13.07.2010), Fritz (19.06.2009), Legba (19.06.2009), Аньезка (19.06.2009), Вова Л. (21.06.2009), Гьялцен (19.06.2009), Джигме (24.06.2009), куру хунг (18.06.2009), Судхана (08.10.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Рубин в надежном месте...  :Wink: 
"- Мы рады, - продолжал Остап, - встретить в этой тревожной обстановке преданного борца за родину."(с)


п.с. извините, не удержался.

----------

Andrei Besedin (19.06.2009), andykh (19.06.2009), Dorje Dugarov (09.10.2009), Eshe Drug (13.07.2010), Fritz (19.06.2009), Legba (19.06.2009), Milord (18.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (19.06.2009), Sergei (18.06.2009), Tiop (18.06.2009), Александр С (19.06.2009), Аньезка (19.06.2009), Артем Тараненко (02.12.2009), Буль (19.06.2009), Гьялцен (19.06.2009), Джек (19.06.2009), Джигме (24.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (18.06.2009), куру хунг (18.06.2009), лесник (19.06.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (19.06.2009), Судхана (08.10.2009), Шаман (19.06.2009)

----------


## Sergei

> "- Мы рады, - продолжал Остап, - встретить в этой тревожной обстановке преданного борца за родину."(с)


Ой насмешили... :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Нимогу... Бэндер это неумирающая классика. Просто шик.

----------


## Вова Л.

Корона на голове у Кармапы, где же ей еще быть?!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.10.2009), Иилья (18.06.2009)

----------


## Стас Б

> Кто-нибудь знает, как там дела с Чёрной Короной?


Форумчанам не откажешь в искрометном чувстве юмора  :Smilie: 
По поводу Черной короны, которая хранится в Румтеке - другой информации пока не поступало. Думаю, это только вопрос времени.

----------

Tong Po (22.06.2009), Дифо (04.11.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (21.06.2009)

----------


## Александр С

- Так, как там дела с черной короной?

----------

Eshe Drug (13.07.2010), Доржик (07.11.2009), лесник (22.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> - Так, как там дела с черной короной?


А Олейников, что тоже буддист?

----------


## Александр С

> А Олейников, что тоже буддист?


Не не не, это вот откуда.

----------


## Топпер

Не знал, что там играл Олейников  :Wink:

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

Только один человек сказал что-то по-существу. Стас, спасибо огромное! Ростов рулит!  :Smilie:

----------

Дифо (04.11.2009)

----------


## Стас Б

Я нечаяно  :Wink:

----------

Дифо (04.11.2009)

----------


## К. Дордже

Возможно, вы уже слышали, но Е.С. Гьялва Кармапа XVII Тхайе Дордже говорил, что может давать посвящение черной бейсболкой, если ученик готов.  :Wink:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.10.2009), Tong Po (22.06.2009)

----------


## Стас Б

> Возможно, вы уже слышали, но Е.С. Гьялва Кармапа XVII Тхайе Дордже говорил, что может давать посвящение черной бейсболкой, если ученик готов.


Да, да! Я выше уже пошутил по поводу искрометного юмора участников обсуждения  :Wink:

----------

Дифо (04.11.2009)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

мдаааа... действительно, искромётно!  :Smilie:  надо бы издать отдельную книженцию, "Юмор на БФ"! Ха-ха!  :Smilie:

----------

Дифо (04.11.2009)

----------


## Шаман

Предлагаю сделать такой подарок от лица московских буддистов. Чёрная бейсболка, к примеру, от Версаче.
Вопрос о короне отпадёт сам собой.
Да и не в моде уже короны, 21 век на дворе.  :Wink:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.10.2009), лесник (22.06.2009)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

Нет, ну вы посмотрите! Я ж говорил, рубин отпилили! на этой бейсболке даже стразов нет! это не Версаче!! Черкизон! Верните ту, что с брульянтами!  :Cry:

----------


## Джигме

А я вообще предлагаю сшить к черной короне черный кафтан :Smilie:  Или черный кожанный плащ как у Нео в Матрице, очень стильно будет смотреться :Smilie:  И еще черные очки ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!!:-)

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.10.2009)

----------


## лесник

> И еще черные очки ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!!:-)

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.10.2009), Ometoff (16.01.2010)

----------


## Tiop

Морфеус!  :EEK!:  )))

постарел...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.10.2009), Legba (26.06.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (25.06.2009), Бо (24.06.2009), Доржик (07.11.2009)

----------


## Bob

Что смешного-то может человек после операции и проходит восстановительный период, теем более это всё-таки лама может стоит поосторожнее!?
Или недопустимо только про Тхеравадинских монахов шутить, а про Махаянских можно!?

----------


## Tiop

А может этот лама -- Морфеус?  :EEK!: 
Bob, не понимаю, чем вы возмущены, я совсем ничего плохого не сказал.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.10.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> А может этот лама -- Морфеус? 
> Bob, не понимаю, чем вы возмущены, я совсем ничего плохого не сказал.


Или это Морфиус был ламой, тока не говорил никому :Smilie: Бродил себе по матрице, искал избранного...   то есть тулку :Wink:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.10.2009)

----------


## Лора

А что, "чужой" лама(это если ламы бывают чужие!) - объект для стеба? Воля ваша, форумчане, но тему двух Кармап обсуждают все, кто угодно, кроме Кагью. Чесслово, мне вот неважно, кто у вас лама, и настоящий ли он. Я просто верю, что ваш лама, как и мой - самый лама на свете и не лезу в сплетни. Надысь, была у меня хоть одна заслуга в прошлых жизнях, раз Будда миловал от сплетен и гы-гыканья. Присоединяйтесь, драгоценные! С вами-то будет получше!
ПыСы. Цитата из Кармапы Тхайе Дордже: "Сила благословения пропорциональна нашей преданности" Элиста, это лето, слышано лично. Наслаждайтесь!

----------

Casik (12.10.2009), Tong Po (10.10.2009), Артем Тараненко (02.12.2009), Дифо (04.11.2009), К. Дордже (12.10.2009), Стас Б (08.10.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.10.2009)

----------


## Vadimko

можно верить что у китайского политбюро есть сверхестественные силы

----------

Nyurka (03.07.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> Что смешного-то может человек после операции и проходит восстановительный период, теем более это всё-таки лама может стоит поосторожнее!?
> Или недопустимо только про Тхеравадинских монахов шутить, а про Махаянских можно!?


Про махаянских можно, это ведь и не буддизм даже (с), правильно?
Что-то у Вас нынче нездоровый нетхеравадинский всплеск заботы о махаяне и ламстве (что и вовсе канонический ахтунг должно быть)))).
А так, кому лама, а кому нет.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.12.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> можно верить что у китайского политбюро есть сверхестественные силы


Ссылочку дай-ка на источник, уважаемый. а заодно и мысль свою поясни.

----------


## Джигме

> можно верить что у китайского политбюро есть сверхестественные силы


А вы сомневаетесь? Был один Панчен Геген, а потом вжик, и появился новый. Росчерком пера и повелением партии. :Smilie:  Такое даже Далай Ламе не подсилу.
Захотели они чтобы Сибирь их была, опять так вжжжик, и все, теперь на картах Китая наша Сибирь теперь как их значиться. Правда с нами потяжелее чем с Панчен Ламой. Нас побольше будет чем его одного и у нас ядренные бомбы есть :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.12.2009), Доржик (14.01.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ща вас за политику арестуют, у нас в администрации форума сильное китайское лобби... это вам не SaveTibet  :Big Grin: 
респект администрации

У меня был китайский друг - сосед по общаге, один из приближенных к этому кит. панчену... ну я не стал оскорблять его чувства, а то он мне с пеной у рта доказывал что этот мальчик и впрям панченчик, типо и "А" у него на языке есть (хотя хрен его знает на что китайские хирурги способны по приказу партии) и этот мой сосед был ведь учеником прошлого панчена и даже он какой то там мелкий тулку ринпоче местного значения и ДАЖЕ пытался мне там что то про Дхарму говорить ив учителя набиться когда мы вечерами пиво с водкой пили... но мне ли за словом в карман лезти, я и брякнул... я видал Ринпоче и пошибче тебя и самого некоторые считают реинкарнацией одного ламы, так что ты мне тут не мудрствуй, я тебя щас нашими красношапочными методами к ногтю прижму и пурбой распну.

----------

Джигме (03.12.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

вообще, кажется по темпераменту я с Шамар Ринпоче быстро общие темы нашел бы

----------


## Джыш

И?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> И?


Это Вы мне?

----------


## Джыш

> Это Вы мне?


Ой нет, это я не вам, это я ошибся, не туда написал  :Confused:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

мне вообще не понятен эмоциональный выпад некто Лоры... никто её ламу пальцем не задел, слова дурного не сказал, откуда какие то надуманные обиды... если человек не имеет самоиронии пропал такой человек,а КК нидала не имеют самоиронии, только строят обиженных. На обиженных воду возят между прочим. Тхае Дорже между прочим и мой лама, но если я его сравню например с Нео, а Шамар Ринпоче с Морфеусом не думаю что это очень плохо... что ЕС Тхае Дорже придет и мне по шапке надоет, глупости. Это же и в отношении ЕС Кармапы Оргьен Тинлея и Ситу Ринпоче, которые также мои учителя.
Умейте быть самоироничными, самокритичными и не принимайте все слишком на свой счет. Вот вам мой дружеский совет

----------

Ann Ginger (28.10.2010), Ometoff (16.01.2010), Шавырин (14.01.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> а КК нидала не имеют самоиронии, только строят обиженных.


Право не стоит делать столь глобальных выводов о более чем 10000 учениках Ламы Оле Нидала), равно как и использовать в отношении их пренебрежительный лексикон




> Умейте быть самоироничными, самокритичными и не принимайте все слишком на свой счет. Вот вам мой дружеский совет


Ваш дружеский совет касается и Вас в не меньшей степени, не так ли  :Wink: ?

----------

Casik (03.01.2010), Dorje Dugarov (03.12.2009)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

Всё же, никаких слов о Чёрной Короне!  :Frown: 
Увидим ли мы ЕС Кармапу, проводящего церимонию Чёрной Короны когда-нть? Ожидаю не ответы в духе "если твоя карма позволит", а здравые рассуждения....

Да увидим мы все Кармапу в Чёрной Короне!  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Дифо

> Право не стоит делать столь глобальных выводов о более чем 10000 учениках Ламы Оле Нидала


Тем более, что у ламы Оле около 30 000 учеников во всём мире, в том числе около 2 000 в РФ.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Тем более, что у ламы Оле около 30 000 учеников во всём мире, в том числе около 2 000 в РФ.


Коллега, пользуйтесь надежными источниками). Точной статистики нет до сих пор, но надежные и  авторитетные источники) по-прежнему настаивают, что нас (учеников Ламы Оле) чуть более 10000. Дабы нам не флудить более, пожалуйте в личку, если еще остались сомнения).

----------

Дифо (14.01.2010)

----------


## Орагда

Если подходить к вопросу серьёзно, то с Чёрной короной всё не так просто. Насколько мне известно, она находится там же где и была, в Румтеке, но церемонию Чёрной короны по-видимому мы сможем увидеть ещё очень не скоро из-за сложной ситуации в самой школе Кагью. Думаю, Кармапа не использует Румтек в качестве резиденции и не проводит церемонии Чёрной короны чтобы не возбуждать негативных эмоций и чувства ревности у той части школы Карма Кагью, которая признала в качестве Кармапы Оргьена Тринле. Это не принесло бы им пользы.

----------


## Гьялцен

Орагда, а чем "битва за Румтек" закончилась? Сколько лет там судебные дела гремели...

----------


## Орагда

Судебная тяжба вокруг Румтека ещё в 2003 году окончилась в пользу Благотворительного фонда Кармапы, попечители которого поддерживают ЕС Тринле Тхайе Дордже. Сторонники Ургьена Тринле подавали апелляцию в Верховный суд Индии, но суд её отклонил. Чёрная корона находится всё ещё в Румтеке. Это всё что мне известно.

----------

Torkwemada (15.01.2010), Дифо (14.01.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Судебная тяжба вокруг Румтека ещё в 2003 году окончилась в пользу Благотворительного фонда Кармапы, попечители которого поддерживают ЕС Тринле Тхайе Дордже. Сторонники Ургьена Тринле подавали апелляцию в Верховный суд Индии, но суд её отклонил. Чёрная корона находится всё ещё в Румтеке. Это всё что мне известно.


Значит... Только ждать.

Джигтен Вангчуг Кармапа ченно....!  :Cry:

----------


## Орагда

> Значит... Только ждать.
> 
> Джигтен Вангчуг Кармапа ченно....!


Ожидание ещё никого не сделало просветлённым! Кармапа рекомендует уделять больше внимания практике и меньше - разным конфликтам. Если их не подпитывать своим вниманием, то со временем все неприятные ситуации сами растворятся в пространстве, и тогда, вполне возможно, мы и увидим Чёрную корону.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (18.01.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Чёрная Корона всегда с Кармапой. 
> 
> В момент Просветления Первый Кармапа Дюсум Кхьенпа получил от ста тысяч дакинь корону, сплетенную из их волос мудрости, которая даровала ему знание прошлого, настоящего и будущего. С тех пор над головой каждого Кармапы находится сине-чёрное энергетическое поле пятиугольной формы – так называемая «Черная корона».
> 
> "Традиционно говорится, что эту корону соткали дакини из своих волос и подарили Кармапе в знак признания его реализации как просветленного мастера медитации."


Спасибо, конечно, что напомнили, только, видимо, для таких дураков как Ваш покорный слуга и существует и материальная копия, и сама Церимония Чёрной Короны, которую то там, то здесь проводили прежние Кармапы. Для блага ЖС. Ведь не все видят ту, вневременную......  :Confused: 

ЗЫ ну, конечно, не толкько для таких дураков!  :Smilie:

----------

